# Fast & Furious 10: The Rock lehnt das Comeback-Angebot von Vin Diesel ab



## Icetii (30. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fast & Furious 10: The Rock lehnt das Comeback-Angebot von Vin Diesel ab* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Fast & Furious 10: The Rock lehnt das Comeback-Angebot von Vin Diesel ab*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (30. Dezember 2021)

Hat er absolut recht - mal abgesehen davon, das man meinen sollte, das mittlerweile auch der letzte gemerkt haben sollte, wie pervers das franchise mittlerweile ist.
Immerhin war man schlau genug anzukündigen, das nach Teil 11 Schluss ist. 
So spült man mit den letzten beiden Filmen nochmal Geld in die Kassen, denn ansonsten gäbs selbst für die jetzigen Zuschauer keinen Grund mehr die Lebenszeit für Geld wegzuwerfen.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Dezember 2021)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Hat er absolut recht - mal abgesehen davon, das man meinen sollte, das mittlerweile auch der letzte gemerkt haben sollte, wie pervers das franchise mittlerweile ist.
> Immerhin war man schlau genug anzukündigen, das nach Teil 11 Schluss ist.
> So spült man mit den letzten beiden Filmen nochmal Geld in die Kassen, denn ansonsten gäbs selbst für die jetzigen Zuschauer keinen Grund mehr die Lebenszeit für Geld wegzuwerfen.


Fragt mich nicht warum, aber meine Frau wollte vor kurzem alle FaF-Teile schauen ... 

Aber da sieht man erstmal wie unfassbar sich das Franchise in eine Richtung entwickelt hat, wenn man sich die ersten zwei Teile anschaut stehen die im krassen Gegensatz zu den letzten Teilen. Teil I & II kann man sich meiner Meinung nach ruhig geben, das sind gute Laune-Filme mit Fokus auf die Tuner- bzw. Racing-Szene ... der Rest, der danach kam, wurde immer schlechter und schlechter und schlechter.

Hobbs und Shaw wiederum funktionieren für sich, weil das Actionfilme der "alten" Schule sind und ich nehm The Rock und Statham die Action auch ab.


----------



## Vordack (31. Dezember 2021)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Immerhin war man schlau genug anzukündigen, das nach Teil 11 Schluss ist.
> #



Schluss? Du glaubst auch an den Weihnachtsmann?  Das ist ne Eierlegende W..sau, ja, es ist jetzt "erstmal" schluss - die Frage ist nur wann irgendein Typ mit ner neuen Idee für ne neue Trilogie ankommt.

Sorry, aber das letzte Fimjahrzehnt hat mich das gelehrt. Matrix 4, Ghostbusters mit Weibern, Indy contra Aliens, ne serie kann 10 Jahre nicht fortgeführt werden, wenn in 50 Jahren ein neuer FF Teil kommt mit dem Sohn von Vin als Held...


----------

